# Manual for 01 Maxima



## tarynup (Aug 21, 2004)

Anyone know where I can download a manual for an 01 maxima? wanted it free but would be willing to pay if I found the right site.

thanks


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

www.phatg20.net

Lew


----------



## tarynup (Aug 21, 2004)

*Can't Get In*



lshadoff said:


> www.phatg20.net
> 
> Lew



I went to that site and it says. . .

You are trying to access a restricted area.

We are Sorry, but this section of our site is for Registered Users Only.

Even after I registered.


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

tarynup said:


> I went to that site and it says. . .
> 
> You are trying to access a restricted area.
> 
> ...


You may receive an email which has a link to activate your membership.

Lew


----------



## am3rican (Feb 26, 2005)

tarynup said:


> Anyone know where I can download a manual for an 01 maxima? wanted it free but would be willing to pay if I found the right site.
> 
> thanks


if you need, i can photocopy mine and fax it to you


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

lshadoff said:


> www.phatg20.net


Got mine from there... great site... :thumbup:


----------



## rockdog (Apr 29, 2005)

i bought a CD version on ebay for $5.99 i just ordered so well see how it goes.


----------

